# Buying a car in Auckland



## prussia7

I all,

We are hoping to buy a car in Auckland soon. Does anyone have any advice on this?! What are the pros and cons of trade me vs a reputed dealer? We hope to get a car on finance so are considering the latter. Thank you!!


----------



## escapedtonz

Hi,

I recently purchased a car in Auckland from a large dealer. Luckily I was up in Hamilton for a few days with work so managed to test drive / inspect before I paid for it. They delivered it by transporter as I already had flights booked back to Wellington.
Depending on the age etc I wouldn't recommend a used car from a private seller off TradeMe as you buy as seen so if anything goes wrong after you have bought it then the seller has no come back.
I'd recommend Turners Auctions. You can go along and spend as much time as you like inspecting a potential vehicle, test drive it around their premises etc. Majority of the cars can be purchased for a "Buy It Now" price which includes registration, number plates etc or you can take the risk and bid for it in an auction which is simple. Some excellent bargains to be had. My mate just bought a 2005 Honda Inspire 3.2V6 auto with all the toys n gizmo's, 77k Km's, mint inside, outside and mechanically (has had AA mechanical inspection) & he got it for $8k in the auction as no-one else bid. Bargain!!!
They also do finance as do all the dealers.
You will need to consider your visa type ?
If you on a temp visa you will only be able to get finance until your visa runs out - ie If you on a 12 month work visa they will only allow you 12 months finance!
Cheers


----------



## Guest

We bought from a dealer in Hamilton who has had the same Car Pitch for over 23 years and he owns the land. So he is well recommended and no Fly By Night. They seem cheaper down here.

We are doing the reverse - selling our vehicles. 2010 Skoda Roomster UK Spec and a 1993
Mitsubishi L300 Van, bought to go camping.

Best of luck in your search.


----------

